# Nail Polish Storage (my decopauged box)



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey everyone! I was hoping to get some feedback on a project I did. I recently in like the last six months started to love nail polish, and my collection grew VERY fast. So I needed some place to put it all...

I bought a box from Hobby Lobby, some Mod Podge, Acrylic Sealer, cheap paintbrushes, and I had a bunch of old magazines...this is what I made, tell me what you think. And then tell me how you store your nail polishes!!!

























SORRY ABOUT BLURRY PHOTOS, THE ACRYLIC LAQUER HAS QUITE A SHINE IN FLASH


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool! I store mine in those plastic organizer thingies from IKEA...

Only my polishes fit in there tho. Everything else I keep on a shelf.


----------



## katana (Nov 16, 2010)

I like it April!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the hardest time keeping mine somewhere. Right now they are in a plastic bin under my bed. Your storage box is much cooler, and doesn't need to be hidden, lol


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks!! It was fun to make too.


----------



## lolaB (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool! Looks like you're going to need to make a new one soon. :]

I store my polishes in a Helmer from Ikea. Looks like this:





It's really study and durable even though it's meant to hold paper. It holds around 500 polishes.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG Lola you addict lol!!

I think the box is cute. If you don't really feel the need for more polishes, it may work for you. I have mine in a spice rack on the wall, but I need a bigger one now. :/


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow Lola! do you have 500 nail polishes?

I will probably need to make another box....


----------



## magosienne (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, Lola, that's incredible !

I have gone through a couple of plastic containers for office supplies, but they soon got too small. So now i store my bottles in the bottom of my travel case, so they can stand up without the risk of falling anywhere. But now as my other makeup items expand and grow in number, i may be back soon to another storage box.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 16, 2010)

Storing nail polish is a hassle.  lol  Right now, I have my China Glaze/OPI nail polishes on a glass decorative plate.  It only holds about 20 polishes, but it looks pretty on my bookshelf.  My collection has outgrown the plate now, so now I have a ton of other nail polish just sitting next to the plate on my shelf.  I keep all my other nail tools in a little tool box looking thing.  lol

 I took a picture from my phone so yall know what I'm talking about.


----------



## lolaB (Nov 16, 2010)

Barbie, the plate idea is cute! What's the OPI on the right?

My collection is so small compared to some I've seen! I haven't quite filled my Helmer yet, I currently have around 430. It really is a great storage solution that saves so much space.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 16, 2010)

The purplie one?  Meet Me On The Star Ferry.  Perfect fall color I think!  I've been wearing it for weeks.  Just repainting the same color.  lol  Was going to swatch it today on my blog.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dropoffradar (Nov 16, 2010)

i store my polishes in a decorative box, nothing special! my collection isnt very large yet though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 16, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool! Looks like you're going to need to make a new one soon. :]
> 
> ...


 I just bought the helmer! Luckily my makeup/nail polish isnt gross enough that I need another one but its about full. haha


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 16, 2010)

Hehe, mine is in a shoebox. I like your box. It seems like you're running over your space  Can't go wrong with too many polishes lol.

I had a lot of polish, but I gave most of mine away. Most of the polishes had to be frankened to be filled to the top.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Storing nail polish is a hassle.  lol  Right now, I have my China Glaze/OPI nail polishes on a glass decorative plate.  It only holds about 20 polishes, but it looks pretty on my bookshelf.  My collection has outgrown the plate now, so now I have a ton of other nail polish just sitting next to the plate on my shelf.  I keep all my other nail tools in a little tool box looking thing.  lol
> 
> I took a picture from my phone so yall know what I'm talking about.


Great idea, i like that plate !


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Aude!  I need a bigger plate.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 17, 2010)

Mine polish is stored in a couple of baskets.  I do think I need Lola's storage idea for my makeup and another for my yarn collection.  That looks like it would be perfect!


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 21, 2010)

I just started with the nail polish in May/June. I have three shoeboxes full and two of the shoeboxes are from my sons or my husband (size 11 or 12 mens) so they are huge, and completely full. One is smaller, my shoe size (size 8 1/2 or 9 womens) and completely full.  My desk has two shelves, they have the run off. I need a helmer or at least another couple of shoeboxes!

I guess I got bit harder by the nail polish obsession bug than you did CallmeMrsAl! lol I think you did a fantastic job on decorating the box and now it's time for you to do another! OOOoooo I think I see the blue Sally Hansen Lacquer Shine I've been lemming in your box! lol

I like the plate idea for keeping favorites/ones you use often, and just the prettiest ones.


----------



## angolic (Apr 21, 2013)

Hy, I just love nail polishes I have a collection with about 100 different nail polishes so I started to research on how to organize them I have found one page that is very interesting, nail polish organizers. It has many different ways to organize nail polishes and my personal favorite is to put them in my night stand, they will be in one place and my night stand will be finnaly full.  What do you think, which one is the best?


----------

